
Ask HN: Top 5 books for bootstrappers? - tixocloud
I have some credit in my Amazon account and am looking to get some books that will help me grow my startup.<p>Any ideas or advice? I&#x27;m familiar with Eric Ries, Founders at Work and hoping to find some new gems.
======
PaulHoule
[https://www.amazon.com/Myth-Revisited-Small-Businesses-
About...](https://www.amazon.com/Myth-Revisited-Small-Businesses-
About/dp/0887307280)

